# recommend a lawyer



## deblesl

can anyone recommend a english speaking lawyer to deal with a house purchase in portugal.


----------



## omostra06

where in Portugal are you buying?
its better to get a Lawyer local to where your house is.


----------



## deblesl

omostra06 said:


> where in Portugal are you buying?
> its better to get a Lawyer local to where your house is.


the property is in caldas de rainha and is a new build


----------



## Luso

deblesl said:


> can anyone recommend a english speaking lawyer to deal with a house purchase in portugal.


Hi,

If you can send me a contact email or similar, I´ll give the details of an excellent Lawyer in Caldas da Rainha. We have used him on a number of occasions and he has been truly excellent. He has an office in the centre of Caldas, close to the Camara (city hall). His work is first class, his charges are reasonable, he speaks fluent English and he explains everything in detail.

I can give you his contact details or I can ask him to contact you...it's up to you.


----------



## sparty2

*Recommend an English speaking lawyer*



deblesl said:


> can anyone recommend a english speaking lawyer to deal with a house purchase in portugal.


We have just completed a house purchase in Central Portugal. Our english speaking lawyer works from Porto. He was fantastic, I would highly recommend him. Miguel Andrade his land line number is + 351 225518840, if you use him tell him Catherine and Peter recommended him!


----------



## deblesl

Luso said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you can send me a contact email or similar, I´ll give the details of an excellent Lawyer in Caldas da Rainha. We have used him on a number of occasions and he has been truly excellent. He has an office in the centre of Caldas, close to the Camara (city hall). His work is first class, his charges are reasonable, he speaks fluent English and he explains everything in detail.
> 
> I can give you his contact details or I can ask him to contact you...it's up to you.


thanks my email is [email protected]


----------



## henrymaquli

*re:*

People
accuse of crimes face the horrible possibility of spending many years in jail,
sometimes even for a lifetime. However, if you will hire a good criminal
resistance lawyer, you’ll find someone who is committed to represent you all
the way. He or she will bargain with prosecutors and may be able to assemble
for reduced charges and lesser sentencing many people think that defense
lawyers simply question court witness. Well, you might be amazed to know that
this is not all that they do. Good unlawful defense lawyers will also provide
you with an objective reality check about your situation and the possible
consequences if your case will go to trial. This is very important if you’re
deciding whether to accept the “plea bargain” offered by the prosecutor. Formulate
sentencing programs that can be tailored to your needs. This may help you avoid
another brush with the justice system in the future.


----------



## PETERFC

*Hi Deblesl*

Deblesl

You have just left your email on open Forum. Their are programs just looking over the entire internet for email address's. These email address's are then use to carry spyware or a Virus. 

If you need to include your email address then try the way i have listed below.


deblesl at yahoo dot co dot uk

Or send a PM 

Security cost nothing 

Peter the 666 man


----------



## chrixxi

deblesl said:


> the property is in caldas de rainha and is a new build


if you want more information send me an email


----------



## Stellen

We are hoping to buy a property near to Caldas? 

Did you use the lawyer recommended here? How much did you pay? Thanks.


----------



## silvers

Sandra de Oliveira Maia
Alcobaca
00351 937678001
Excellent lawyer, speaks perfect English and very reasonable too.


----------



## Stellen

Thanks for the contact. Would the lawyer be willing to deal with a property south of Caldas or would that be 'out of her patch'?


----------



## silvers

She would be able to deal with that no problem.


----------



## Richard Paul

deblesl said:


> can anyone recommend a english speaking lawyer to deal with a house purchase in portugal.



We are a Canadian Couple moving to the Silver Coast in Sao MArtinho do Porto. We worked with a wonderful lawyer in the area

Luisa Herculano
Advogada
351-262 081 197

Apartado 99
Sao Martinho do Porto, 
Alcobaca 2460-701

[email protected]

She is great, reasonable, speaks perfect English, is very bright with a quick sense of humour


----------



## silvers

There are a few Canucks in the area, including Mrs Silvers, who is a big Leafs fan.


----------



## Richard Paul

silvers said:


> There are a few Canucks in the area, including Mrs Silvers, who is a big Leafs fan.


Hi SIlvers!

That's exciting to know! I look forward to connecting with Mrs Silvers et al. Is Mrs Silvers any relation???

We just made the purchase (Varandas) and will be renting out over the summer. Hope to spend some time in SMP next April/May... maybe even over Christmas.

We have been retuning to the SMP/Nazare area and fell in love with the region....then when the Euro dropped... we couldn't resist and made the plunge Looking forward to getting to know the area and spending more and more time there as we unwind things back in Canada.


----------



## silvers

Mrs Silvers is not a relation of mine, as that would be frowned upon in most of the major cities here in Portugal, you might get away with it around places like Gois though.
As you probably know, there are a lot of Portuguese/Canadians, all missing things like, Timmies and "real" donuts. So when you come over pack your cases with that stuff and they will be able to smell them. If you do bring Timbits with you and you see Mrs Silvers approaching you, just throw them to the ground and back away real quick. It's for you own good.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



silvers said:


> Mrs Silvers is not a relation of mine, as that would be frowned upon in most of the major cities here in Portugal, you might get away with it around places like Gois though.
> As you probably know, there are a lot of Portuguese/Canadians, all missing things like, Timmies and "real" donuts. So when you come over pack your cases with that stuff and they will be able to smell them. If you do bring Timbits with you and you see Mrs Silvers approaching you, just throw them to the ground and back away real quick. It's for you own good.


Hi Silvers

Mrs Silvers in Gois that's Ok if she buys a round of Superbok.

Peter


----------

